# Doing a shed build



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

So I'm moving all my lizards out into a shed I've spoken to a member on here for help but would like to pick everybody's brains the first and most important job is to insulate now I was thinking of polystyrene sheets the osb board over the top all walls floor and roof. 
Does anyone have a cheaper way or other ways of doing it?


----------



## demon3000 (Nov 23, 2013)

Good luck and keep us up to date with pics


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Don't know what " OSB Board " even is. But, over here, we have this stuff sold by the trade name of " KingSpan ".

It's like a sort of expanded foam stuff, sandwiched between silvery covering. _Not Cheap!_ But, it's so easy to work with (Straight edge and a Stanley Knife) I wouldn't dream of messing about with Jabolite / Polystyrene, and all the attendant nightmares That messy stuff brings.

Mate of mine, his wife runs like a kiddies day care thing. He had an outside bathroom plumbed in and a steel shed erected over it. Then, he lined it out with Kingspan. Took him a couple of hours and was easy peasy. 

I guess personal attitude has a lot to do with it. I'm a lazy sod who appreciates quality. So, I pay.

If ye more tight fisted, but don't mind grafting? Then, I guess, ye can save a few bob.

Be interesting to hear what others say. There's an interesting little, philosophical, question in here


----------



## bclifton1992 (Mar 1, 2017)

Just plain old insulation and drywall?? Got studs showing on the inside or nah? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

It has studs/joists on the inside as that is what I was going to use to fill up then screw my boards into for a firmer hold.....


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Kingspan, celotex same things & both available over here, but not cheaper than polystyrene & osb board, I wouldn't have thought. Though stronger & easier to work with. Lined inside of my old koi pond with celotex, before fitting the liner on top & when I removed the pond 8 years later, was still like new, even though it had been in the ground.
What ever you decide to use, pay particular attention to the floor & ceiling/roof, as these are where heat loss is highest (and any doors, windows obviously).


----------



## dcap (Sep 3, 2011)

johne.ev said:


> Kingspan, celotex same things & both available over here, but not cheaper than polystyrene & osb board, I wouldn't have thought. Though stronger & easier to work with. Lined inside of my old koi pond with celotex, before fitting the liner on top & when I removed the pond 8 years later, was still like new, even though it had been in the ground.
> What ever you decide to use, pay particular attention to the floor & ceiling/roof, as these are where heat loss is highest (and any doors, windows obviously).


GOOD POINT

My garage was converted into a drum teacher's studio before I moved here. So it's sound proofed and therefore insulated by default. So there is a 'false' roof and a 'false' floor. And some material on the walls. While my kitchen clearly has kitchen lino on concrete. The floor in my kitchen is much colder than the floor in the garage (which has no heating in it now). 

Bear in mind my garage has no heating at all now, at certain times of the year my kitchen is colder than the garage. And I think that has a lot to do with whatever they did to the floor and whatever materials they put in the roof. I use my garage to breed rodents and while they slow a bit over winter they do continue to breed (with no added heating), it is also kept acceptably cool enough in the hot summer we had last year.


----------



## Cicindela (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi, I did a 14x8 shed conversion last year and we are doing another 12x8 this year- I used 70mm celotex and for the 12x8 ft shed it was about £300 which is a lot but it saves me worrying about it getting cold- the heat from the various lights and bulbs keeps winter day temps easy without need for heater, heater doesn't even come on at night because of residual heat, I do turn heater on in mornings to raise the temp quickly though, temps in summer were too warm for some of the species I keep but thats what the second shed is for- a lower temp shed with fans etc, but for other species summer temps were great- keeping it warm with good insulation is much easier than with cheap insulation and struggling with heating etc- i'm not saying you are going to save one way or another but for day to day workings-which is what counts- of the shed better insulation keeps things more stable.
We left an inch air gap-them breathable membrane then 70mm insulation board,taped joints with foil tape then ply panels to finish, done on walls, ceiling and floor. 
Well worth the effort and cost!


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

Don't suppose you did a thread build did you?


----------



## Cicindela (Nov 28, 2014)

Yes I did but looking back it's probably not much help, search " my new reptile shed" it was October 2015 in habitat. 
Will probably do the same again for the new one though, that will be different because it will have floor to ceiling enclosures.
Good luck.


----------



## Cicindela (Nov 28, 2014)

Just reading through here about doing the insulation, as I said I did all walls but also have a window, took out old single pane shed window and kept checking eBay for a second hand double glazed ones, took a while as small 3ft square approx Windows don't come up for sale, usually they are much bigger, anyway I got one and it was £20 so fitted it, foamed all the gaps, it's good, nice to have a proper window, keeps heat in and can be locked.


----------

